# Another spider hatching



## Tim/Robin (May 29, 2009)

This little girl has given us a couple of new grey hairs (they blend with the old, its okay). Here is a second spider tortoise hatchling this week when she was in the egg. They normally are on the top and the yolk is beneath them. You are looking at a foot sticking up in the air (the tortoise is in the left of the photo, the yolk sac to the right)! This baby is on the bottom. There is concern that they drown in the fluid if not oriented correctly. Try as we did, she did not want to reorient. 







Fortunately, all is well and she hatched today. Wow, can any week get better than this one?!


----------



## iridedumped (May 29, 2009)

i want him!  so cute


----------



## shelber10 (May 29, 2009)

Congradulations!!!! its adorable


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

She is really something. You guys should be so proud of yourselves and your daughters too for learning how to help these little guys reproduce. Just beautiful the shell is amazing and that little face PRICELESS.


----------



## Meg90 (May 29, 2009)

just beautiful! so little....


----------



## Millerlite (May 29, 2009)

nice, any more spider eggs? any more suppose to hatch? we want more! lol


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

She is adorable, Congratulations


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Congrats! Amazing!


----------



## desertsss (May 30, 2009)

Look at those eyes!!! What a sweetheart. Jealous.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 30, 2009)

They are just so precious!! I am so jealous!! Congrats on the hatchlings!!!!!!


----------



## laurun3 (May 30, 2009)

Adorable  she's so tiny! Congrats


----------



## BigBiscuit (May 30, 2009)

I love seeing photos of everyone's little torts, but I start to get super envious.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2009)

How can anybody's heart not melt at the sight of thay sweet face! Congratulation guys!!


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby !! What a lovely little face she has! I agree Jacqui, absolutely heart melting


----------



## PATMAN (May 31, 2009)

Isn't nature amazing to create such beautiful tortoises. I'm sure your proud parents.

Congrats to you on a job well done with incubation.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 31, 2009)

PATMAN said:


> Isn't nature amazing to create such beautiful tortoises. I'm sure your proud parents.
> 
> Congrats to you on a job well done with incubation.



Thanks Pat and everyone else. They are truly amazing. What is surprising too is that any actually survive in the wild. Now granted, our environment is not "natural" and its hard to know if any of these would have survived under natural circumstances. But these babies are so delicate. Their shells are so soft, they dent in just while holding them!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

It is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations you two.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought it was time for an update. The girls are doing well. Their shells are finally hard. They both eat quite well, they love their fruit and greens. Both have consistently gained weight, 4 and 5 grams each. The blurry photo taken by me (Tim) with my phone, was taken today. You can see little white rays starting to appear in their new growth between scutes. The other face shots were taken a week ago, by the camera pro (Robin). 






























As a side note, the adults have been busy. A total of 8 other eggs in different stages of incubation. It is becoming quite the ordeal keeping track of which come out and which go back in the incubator.


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2009)

They are precious....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 17, 2009)

So very tiny! I really did not realize they were that low in weight when hatched. Wow.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2009)

I also am jealous, and I can't decide which shell I like better leopards or spiders?


----------



## Isa (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW, they are so cute .
I am glad they are doing good


----------



## Stazz (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww I love the latest pics of them They really are SO interesting looking ! GOLLY! More eggs, adults are super busy haha.


----------



## spring pace (Jun 18, 2009)

hi tim, hi robin, congratulations on the new baby, never heard of spider torts, what a face, looking forward to seeing how she grows. smiles, spring


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> So very tiny! I really did not realize they were that low in weight when hatched. Wow.


Kate,

They were 13 and 14 grams when they first hatched. What I was trying to say in the posting is that they have gained 4 and 5 grams. Sorry it wasn't clear, they are tiny though.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 18, 2009)

Not as small as I thought but still tiny! I think Trevor was over 30 by the time I got him when he was 4 months old. He feel so heavy now. Sometime soon he won't be easy to pick up with two fingers, and won't fit in my hand! They grow up so fast. aaawwww


----------



## baseballturtle48 (Jun 20, 2009)

Finally, something to put a smile on my face today!  They are precious and I know you're so proud of them. Can't wait for word on the other 8!


----------

